# Wilson Shoals WMA



## SnowHunter (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Yall
Well it looks like we will end up hunting public land this comin season. We go to Wilson Shoals to shoot at the range, and since its the closest WMA, its also the most convenient to hunt.

Have yall had any experience with this WMA? Whats is like and aside from just going and scouting, what else should we know about it? 

I looked on the DNR site and couldnt find anything.

I'd appreciate yalls help, this will be my first season, so I want to be as prepared as possible to make for a good season!

Thanks
Nic


----------



## Coastie (Apr 12, 2007)

Wilson Shoals is small when compaerd to the rest of the WMAs in the area but still has a full range of seasons to enjoy. Get out there now for the remainder of the Turkey season and start to get familiar with it. You may also wish to consider Lake Russell as a site, if you still live in Commerce, it is not all that far from you and is a known producer of Whitetail. Call the DNR office in Gainesville (770-535-5700) and ask that the Wilson Shoals manager contact you so that you can ask him directly any questions you may have concerning that area. The same goes for Lake Russell. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## jody7818 (Apr 12, 2007)

I never have hunted it, but I don't recall WS having any outstanding deer kills according to past reports. Since it's close and convenient, it may would be worth it to check it out.  Like coastie said, you may want to consider Lake Russell which is just north of there.  The only downside to Lake Russell is the crowd of hunters there.  There's also the US Forest Land that's in the surrounding area of Lake Russell.  I know some guys that hunt it, and they have some pretty decent success.  Call the local US forest service, and they may be able to give you more info on public forest land.  Good luck!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 12, 2007)

there is not an area manager at Wilson Shoals right now , the other area rangers are filling in ....

and believe me they are doing a great job , been checked 5 times by different ranger each time this turkey season ....

doesn't seem to hold as many turkey as it used to , i feel it's from folks not reporting their kills .....JMO ....

I have only saw 3 deer there in 4 years of going off and on ...

they do a parent / child dove hunt that is fun ......

like Coastie , I like Lake Russel better , more property , seems to have good deer and turkey population ......and fishin' ....

let us know what ya'll do ....


----------



## toddboucher (Apr 12, 2007)

I think the rating for this WMA was fair for Deer, Lake Russell was rated good. I heard years ago this was a club and the layout is like a bowl in the center it goes down. The most deer Ive seen was while scouting. 
here's a Couple of spots.

1st- Take the main road down to where the river crosses road. before you turn into the river, you'll see a walking trail thru the trees and brush. Follow that around with a hill on one side and river bottom swamp on the other. Ive seen a 4 point and 2 does in the river bottom and hill side. 
( I love hunting river bottoms) 

2nd- Down around the dove field- this will have a lot more hunters.

Lake russell has a much higher success rate, but if you could put more time into WS who knows it could result(or not).
Get in early and stay late because during prime gun season its packed, other hunters may chase deer right ot you.


----------



## whitworth (Apr 16, 2007)

*Changes at Wilson Shoals WMA*

Wilson Shoals WMA

Proposed 2007 Changes

No PW season

Firearms(Buck Only): Nov 3-15,2007
Firearms(Either Sex) Nov. 16-18, 2007

Justification:
Harvest data, habitat conditions, and hunter complaints all indicate that deer population density is lower than desired on the WMA. The majority of changes address the need to modify hunting pressure on does in response to shifts in harvest rates, sex-ratios, and age structure of the deer herd to meed established deer population goals.  Also, corresponding shifts in deer hunting dates provide opportunity to deer hunt during the rut. 

Source: Georgia Department of Natural Resources
Wildlife Resources Division 
March 30, 2007

Notice and synopsis of Proposed Rule Making

See: GON Home Page - Proposed Hunting Regulations


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 16, 2007)

whitworth said:


> Wilson Shoals WMA
> 
> Proposed 2007 Changes
> 
> ...


----------



## mwalker1313 (Apr 16, 2007)

we are going to be hunting lake Russel as well, Havent heard anything good about Wilson Shoals other then the shooting range, yall aren't to far from lake Russel wma It only take me an hour to get there from down here in winder.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Apr 16, 2007)

whitworth said:


> Wilson Shoals WMA
> 
> Proposed 2007 Changes
> 
> ...



You forgot, Archery has been moved to Sept.29-Oct. 31


----------



## AliBubba (Apr 20, 2007)

Is Wilson Shoals open for turkey hunting? I thought it was quota hunt only?


----------



## SWbowhunter (Apr 22, 2007)

It is only quota the 1st week, then its sign in.


----------



## champ (Apr 26, 2007)

Lake russell is loaded with pigs!!!


----------



## tcbucks (Apr 28, 2007)

hunted there since i can reamber only deer i've seen is during the summer no sign ever, lots of hunters, hunted lake russell and have shot 6-8 in the last the 3 years could of shoot a lot more


----------



## stev (Apr 28, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> Hey Yall
> Well it looks like we will end up hunting public land this comin season. We go to Wilson Shoals to shoot at the range, and since its the closest WMA, its also the most convenient to hunt.
> 
> Have yall had any experience with this WMA? Whats is like and aside from just going and scouting, what else should we know about it?
> ...


Id take you there and show you around.I know it like the back of my hand and know a few deep spots to go to that have a lot of deer sign and swamp.If you wanna go let me know.


----------



## goob (Apr 30, 2007)

*Hogs?*



champ said:


> Lake russell is loaded with pigs!!!





??????????  I live near it and have personally never seen any king of hog or hog sign on or around Lake Russel, And have never heard of one being seen there. Maybe He's thinkin about Richard B. Russel????



My whole family lives on Yonah Homer Rd(the road wilson shoals is off of) and everyone I have talked to havent seen many deer on it. I did see 1 doe and 1 turkey on a ride through, and killed 2 or 3 squirrels on it, but other than that just go to shoot.

Just go a little further and check out Russel.


----------



## champ (May 1, 2007)

Thank you for the good ole brow beatin there "goob". Your right, im talking about dick B. russell, I thought we all were? sorry, won't happen again.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, there are some hogs on Lake Russell WMA but very few and far between............. My bro let one walk a couple of years ago because he didn't know ya could shoot it... The place is loaded with deer, ya just have to bring your own tree to hunt out of


----------



## goob (May 2, 2007)

yeah ive been there when farmers bottoms had no room whatsoever left in it. I counted 63 signed in opening morning turkey season this year, so i went to piedmont mtn instead.


----------

